# Slingshot Shooting With The Shark Tooth Shooter



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*This Ancient Shark Tooth was sent to me by CapnJoe. He cut or notched out the top for bands or tubes. If you can get one of these it will not disappoint. The Shark Tooth Shooter has a Cave Man appeal to it.*
*Many Thanks to you CapnJoe.*

*http://youtu.be/m6ugryULVtI*


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

You are quite welcome, Darrell. I owe my pf abilities to your wonderful video teachings and my parent's union (genetics).
I hope it properly conveyed my thanks and gratitude. You rock, pal!

What a great video, Darrell. Top Notch!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great gift, great shooting!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wonderful gift joe. That is top freakin notch dude! LOVE that. Freakin mastodon tooth there! It's huge!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Not a Mastodon tooth (I have one, actually it's a Mammoth, but it's close). It's a Carcharodon Megalodon tooth. I find/found them in fill dirt. Houses, golf courses, new construction sites. The occasional shell pit... 
Anywhere new dirt is going in or coming out. I wait 'til the rains then go plundering! I have pounds of teeth. Not many like the one I sent Darrell, but I have some 3 or 4 hundred dollar teeth. 
Given the right buyer...

I'm glad it was well received. It was fun to make.


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Very cool gift ..... and great shooting as usual Darrell


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Very , Very Cool!

Bill


----------

